# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair Loss Treatment

## jasmine222

Hi everyone. I am a 34 year old woman and have been experiencing severe hair loss from the age of 17. I was thinking of getting a hair transplant. Will I get a head full of hair after undergoing this treatment? Also how long does it take for a transplant to grow? Can anyone recommend a good hair transplant centre in Dallas. 

Thank You...

----------


## amadeus

If you have female pattern baldness, which is actually a diffuse type of hair loss, you probably art not a good candidate for hair transplant surgery. If you have a stable pattern, more like a man then it can work well. You won’t see the end result of a transplant for at least a year. The best place to start looking for a hair transplant surgeon is www.iahrs.org 




> Hi everyone. I am a 34 year old woman and have been experiencing severe hair loss from the age of 17. I was thinking of getting a hair transplant. Will I get a head full of hair after undergoing this treatment? Also how long does it take for a transplant to grow? Can anyone recommend a good hair transplant centre in Dallas. 
> 
> Thank You...

----------


## Aphrodite

When it comes to diagnosing hair loss in women, a dermatologist or hair loss specialist is the person for the job. Dermoscopy is the best technique for evaluating hair loss. Scalp dermoscopy is key for differentiating between the different types of hair loss. Women who suffer from hair loss often have Female Pattern Hair Loss (FPHL), which is diffuse hair loss. As mentioned above, women with diffuse hair loss patterns are often not good candidates for hair transplant because they do not have a sufficient donor supply. If you have not tried any treatments for your hair loss yet, you should try Rogaine and maybe even low level laser therapy (LLLT). Recent studies have shown LLLT to be an effective treatment, and it is the only FDA approved medical device for hair loss on the market. The capillus cap is great because of its versatility. Other treatments that may work for you include ketoconazole 2% shampoo or topical steroid creams. Have you been tested for any underlying medical conditions, such as thyroid disorders or Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS)? Women with PCOS usually benefit from taking Spironolactone. Spironolactone is a potassium sparing androgen antagonist. Due to its anti-androgen properties, it can aid in treating hair loss for women who are sensitive to androgens. Some doctors even prescribe Finasteride to women with FPHL. Finasteride is not FDA approved for the use in women and not every women will be a candidate. Every woman is different, therefore, the treatment for one woman with FPHL may not work for another. Additionally, many FPHL sufferers benefit from a multi-pharmacological approach. Having an initial scalp analysis will be key to your treatment strategy. 

* _Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011. The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## dimpy3157

Hair transplant is best option to stop hair loss. By this treatment you can get your natural hair back.

----------


## Jaclyn

Good question, it is always best to gather maximum information on this topic before jumping on to decision. Hair transplant surgery can be a life changing cosmetic procedure, if done on the right hair and scalp characteristics. However, not every hair loss sufferer gets the expected results. The key to determining good candidates for hair restoration surgery is estimating what the patient's hair loss pattern might be. In general, women with stable donor hair who exhibit more of a male pattern, than a female diffuse un-patterned hair loss are considered better candidate for hair transplantation. Make sure you get the chance to understand the positive and negative (especially the negative) things you have going for you or against you when it comes to transplants. 
BTW, have you thought or tried any drug treatment like minox before?

----------


## Rahul dhruv

hair transplant may take ling time to get long hair, it may take about 2 years to get long hair.

----------


## Clinicspots

Hair transplant is the only permanent method of hair restoration in which one's own hair from the back and sides of the head are extracted and implanted on front in the bald area. Nowadays, hair transplant is being done by Follicular unit technique which involves two ways of hair extraction - STRIP method and FOLLICULAR UNIT EXTRACTION (FUE).

In the STRIP method,a strip of skin from the back of head (donor area) is removed with the help of scalpel..The gap at the back of head is then sutured together.The strip is then divided into grafts containing one, two or three follicles.

FUE - Follicular Unit Extraction: A stitchless method of hair restoration in which hair root (follicles) are extracted from the back of head under local anaesthesia with the help of special micropunches and implanted in the bald area. In this procedure, no scalpel is required which is used for cutting skin in the 'strip' surgery. The entire procedure is done by the dermatosurgeons and not by technicians.
The number of sessions will depend on the:
1.	Area of scalp treated
2.	The number and size of grafts used and
3.	The density which the patient desires
4.	The individual characteristics of the patient e.g. coarse hair will provide a denser look than fine hair.

----------


## Gargi

Hair transplantation is a method which cures hair loss and baldness problems. Using hair strengthening products like Keratene, at least 2 to 3 weeks before transplant and from one week after hair transplant can hasten the re-growth of the transplanted hair; while at the same time help reduce further hair loss. It seems that you are suffering from pattern hair loss/baldness. You can try medical measures to slow down your hair loss. Natural products like Keratene can be very helpful. Once your hair fall has slowed down, you can opt for a hair transplant. The duration of procedure depends upon the number of grafts, though it is usually possible as a single day procedure.
Once the transplanted hair begins to grow, it will continue to do so for a lifetime. The transplanted hair generally sheds within the first 2-6 weeks after the procedure as the roots enter a resting phase. Between 3-8 months, the transplanted roots start sprouting hair. It usually takes 10-12 months to see the full improvement in terms of density, as the hair continues to mature and thicken.

----------


## eugenix

Have you ever tried home remedies to prevent hair loss? If no then try home remedies and if it doesn't work then go for hair transplantation. Hair transplantation is a best method to cure hair loss or baldness issue. But before you plan to undergo hair transplant you must know about hair transplant technique, method, surgeon and cost etc. Because if it is not done by an experienced surgeon then you may have some side effects.

Thanks...

----------


## rinku

hello jasmine222,
Before getting the treatment of hair transplant,you should consult the experts first.Your hair transplant surgeon or Trichologist will diagnose and tell you the current hair thinning,hair loss and balding condition and approximately how much your hair transplant might cost.The transplanted hair will continue to grow for the rest of your life just like any of your normal hair

----------


## Canadian hair Institute

There are also more ways to grow hair; I don’t think you’ve tried them yet. There are still people suffering from baldness who refuse to explore the options available and instead choose to spend time and money on treatments that don’t work.

If you’ve decided to have surgery, then find a better place for hair loss treatment.

----------


## JoshKemi

My recommendation: quantum xmetics . My hair is growing back after 1 year.

----------


## Kashman

I d stay away from Finasteride , that drug ruined my life and the symptoms only got worse when I got off it .

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Hair loss treatment is available for people who are suffering from severe hair loss. You will get hairs according to number of grafts selection. The whole scalp or head can be covered with hair transplant.

----------


## Simar

Hii jasmine222

It may take atleast one year to get proper hair.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

You will get full hairs along with hair recedes. You will strong, deep hairs exclusively after hair transplant. Hair transplant is one of the feasible solution for hair loss.

----------


## ramaswamy

Yes, Hair Transplant is the permanent treatment for hair loss. If you have a patchy hair loss or alopecia the you might not be a good candidate for hair loss. Being a good candidate for hair transplant surgery you should have a good donor as well. 

There a thousands of good hair transplant clinics in the World. In Dallas Texas Center for Hair Restoration, Nu Hair of Texas, Dallas NeoGraft Hair Restoration etc are some good clinics. Hair transplant in western countries considered to be most costly as compare to rest of the countries. India and Turkey are the rising hub for hair transplantation due to the availability of experienced doctors & clinics. In these two countries you have to pay at least 25% less cost then other countries. In India, hair transplant in Chennai, Delhi, Mumbai, Hyderabad, Chandigarh, Pune, Kochi etc. are the major cities.

----------


## Zayn Skin Clinic

Yes, Hair Transplant is the permanent treatment for hair loss. 
Hair Transplant Clinic in Pune
Hair follicles are cherry picked from the donor area of the patient. The donor area is the area present behind the scalp between the ears also called the occipital zone.hair follicles are then implanted one by one directly to the thinning are that needs to be covered. Each hair follicle is placed in a specific direction, angle and depth, providing 100% natural results and maximum viability and coverage.

Hair fall is due to the action of hormone present in the body called dihdrotestosterone. This hormone acts of a receptor present on the hair and causes it to fall. The donor area hair are designed by god in such a way that they do not have the receptor for this hormone on them, and hence this naturally occurring hormone is unable to act on these hairs and hence these implanted hairs continue to grow throughout a persons lifetime and do not fall out.

Hair Transplant in Pune at Zayn Skin Clinic Pune is performed as a day care surgery under local anesthesia. You will be discharged on the same day after the procedure is completed. The procedure is completed in around last 6-10 hours depend on the amount of grafts being transplanted.Modern techniques of surgical hair transplantation can restore permanently the lost hair and replace or re-shape your hairline with your own natural, growing hair, which need no more care than the ordinary washing, styling, and trimming you have always done. Transplantation can be done today so well that often a barber or stylist cannot even tell that grafts have been placed.

Hair transplantation involves random extraction of permanent follicular unit grafts form the back and/or sides of the scalp (donor area). These small grafts are then meticulously planted into the bald or thinning area of the scalp (recipient area) so as not to injure any follicles already existing in the area and at the same exact angle and direction as the other existing hairs present. The creation of very small follicular unit grafts has enabled the hair surgeon to create very natural, feathered hairlines, which do not have the abrupt, pluggy look that was commonly seen in hair transplants of years past.

We are currently doing hair transplant exclusively with follicular unit grafts by latest FUE technique, Depending on the degree of baldness in the frontal, temporal ,mid-scalp, and vertex (crown) areas, the number of grafts required by a person varies tremendously, based on the area of potential baldness, the patients safe donor supply, the textural characteristics of the patients hair and the specific goals of the patient.

----------


## Yashi Skin Clinic

of Course, Hair Transplant is the permanent treatment for hair loss.
Hair Transplant Clinic in Thane, Mumbai
Dr. Bharti M Patel is perceived as the best Hair Specialist in Thane, Mumbai, Thane by patients and companions alike. Hair transplant is a science, as well as a creative activity. As Indias superstar hair transplant specialist, Dr. Bharti M Patel uses Direct Hair Implantation (DHI)  a licensed, best in class hair transplantation strategy which reestablishes your hairline and hair thickness, giving totally natural outcomes. Best hair Transplant cost in Thane for FUE or FUHT surgery.

Hair Transplantation
Hair Transplantation is a surgical technique that moves individual hair follicles from a part of the body called the donor site to a bald or balding part of the body known as the recipient site. It is primarily used to treat male pattern baldness. In this minimally invasive procedure, grafts containing hair follicles that are genetically resistant to balding, (like the back of the head) are transplanted to the bald scalp. Hair Transplantation can also be used to restore eyelashes, eyebrows, beard hair, chest hair, pubic hair and to fill in scars caused by accidents or surgery such as face-lifts and previous hair transplants. Hair transplantation differs from skin grafting in that grafts contain almost all of the epidermis and dermis surrounding the hair follicle, and many tiny grafts are transplanted rather than a single strip of skin.

Since hair naturally grows in groupings of 1 to 4 hairs, todays most advanced techniques harvest and transplant these naturally occurring hair follicular units in their natural groupings. Thus modern hair transplantation can achieve a natural appearance by mimicking nature hair for hair. This hair transplant procedure is called Follicular unit transplantation (FUT). Donor hair can be harvested two different ways: strip harvesting, and follicular unit extraction (FUE).

----------


## drskashyap

There are various treatment options to control hair loss problems. Being a skin specialist I will suggest PRP Therapy to all my patients. In this procedures patient own blood platelets are injected over balled area. Since blood platelets have strong hair regrowth factor.  After 2-3 sessions of PRP Therapy it gives a wonderful hair re-growth. You should try PRP Therapy instead of hair transplant. The one more strong part of this treatment is its cost. It is less rather than other hair loss treatment options.

----------


## Ahab

> Hair transplant is the only permanent method of hair restoration in which one's own hair from the back and sides of the head are extracted and implanted on front in the bald area. Nowadays, hair transplant is being done by Follicular unit technique which involves two ways of hair extraction - STRIP method and FOLLICULAR UNIT EXTRACTION (FUE).
> 
> In the STRIP method,a strip of skin from the back of head (donor area) is removed with the help of scalpel..The gap at the back of head is then sutured together.The strip is then divided into grafts containing one, two or three follicles.
> 
> FUE - Follicular Unit Extraction: A stitchless method of hair restoration in which hair root (follicles) are extracted from the back of head under local anaesthesia with the help of special micropunches and implanted in the bald area. In this procedure, no scalpel is required which is used for cutting skin in the 'strip' surgery. The entire procedure is done by the dermatosurgeons and not by technicians.
> The number of sessions will depend on the:
> 1.	Area of scalp treated
> 2.	The number and size of grafts used and
> 3.	The density which the patient desires
> 4.	The individual characteristics of the patient e.g. coarse hair will provide a denser look than fine hair.


 A lie! It is not permanent! SENESCENT ALOPECIA.  Readers, google it.

----------


## joliehairtransplant

NeoGraft hair transplant is currently the safest and best hair transplant technology available out there.

----------


## lesliesnyder

Hi I'm losing hair for one month, It's not that much but still slightly I can feel, any advice?

----------


## cquintus

I am a 65 year old woman.  I found out the hard way that hair transplants don't take as well on women as they do men.  Please ensure you go to a doctor who specialises in hair transplants for women and contact their clients and ask if they were pleased.  I had a $10,000 transplant and it was very unsuccessful.  
I use the laser cap (paid $4,000 CDN) and I find my hair is no longer falling out.  I highly recommend it and am very pleased with it.

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

Hello jas, 

I think you have had enough now you move on a right decision. But before taking suggestions from people you should consult with a doctor/ hair specialist. Because there are many things that we general people can't suggest you but a doctor can easily do. You have been suffering for a long time. So it is better you should discuss with a doc before undergoing a permanent solution. Thanks and wish you a better luck.

----------


## SheriGoddart85

Avoid hairstyles that pull on the hairline. ...
Ditch hair tools that use high heat. ...
Be wary of chemical processing. ...
Peruse your pantry. ...
Use hair products targeted to restore hair growth. ...
Consider a topical medication. ...
Don't skip the scalp massage. ...
Consider essential oils.

----------


## purpleflower

I tried PRP with Acell and it was a total waste of money and very painful, it didn't promote any hair growth.  Hopefully it will work for someone else.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Hair transplant is not the bad ideas. Most people are able to return to work 2 to 5 days after the operation. But within 2 to 3 weeks after surgery, the transplanted hair will fall out, then start to notice new growth within a few months. Many people see 60% of new hair growth after 6 to 9 months.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Firstly take the advice from the hair transplant specialist some time due to vitamin problem also the hair loss problem occur, i also face that problem and the age 17 is must where person  loss hairs i also loss hair at that time but doctor said to me that their is vitamin problem in your body, but that i take the course of 3 months and take the vitamins medicine and after that my hair loss stop. so, consult to doctor first after that if the problem is not solved, then search on google and find the best-reviewed clinic in Dallas.

----------


## relax69

As we cautiously look to the future, many massage in dubai therapists have questions about when and how they can begin caring for their clients again. AMTA has been actively engaging with federal and state agencies, as they consider reopening strategies, to provide consultation, information and feedback on their processes; understanding they will vary greatly from state-to-state. We are a diverse profession and in some states those decisions are near; for others they may be further away. 

When your state allows you to reopen, whether or not you choose to return to work is a personal decision. There are many factors to consider when deciding to return to work, including how your community (and client base) has been affected, your own vulnerability to the virus (along with those you live with), and the physical, mental and financial factors involved. Each individual will need to fully assess their own unique situation to decide what feels right for them.

----------


## ericmoore

You are just 34, instead of undergoing hair transplants, why not try  hair growth system  or consult hair physician to see if there are other better alternatives.

----------


## jason2651997

Androgenic Alopecia, this ailment is mostly restricted to men and is triggered mostly by genetics, and the best response to the situation is opting for a Hair Transplant Treatment. For women the situation is a bit more complicated, the FPB (Female Pattern Baldness), bald patches, thinning hair or hair loss can have several underlying causes ranging from hormonal issues, anaemia, pregnancy, chemotherapy, PCOS (Polycystic Ovary Syndrome), skin issues such as psoriasis, seborrheic dermatitis, and even genetical, etc. These situations cannot be controlled by a normal Hair Transplant Treatment. 

The first thing in your situation is to assess your condition via medical examination, followed by expert opinions from Dermatologists and you can also consult Hair Experts from Vera Clinics, who are competent in assessing Hair Fall issues. So my suggestion is to go through the medical examination first, and then contact the experts from a renowned clinic. If the situation gets extreme then you need to get a hair transplant. In my opinion Vera clinic offers is one of the cheapest and best Hair Transplant Clinic in Turkey. Hair treatment in Turkey from Vera Clinics is always in budget and superbly effective.

----------


## relax69

As the name suggest, these massage in dubai have a believe of giving complete relaxation and refreshment. Happy promotes relaxation and motion and relieves muscle tension. Gliding, percussion or tapping, friction, vibration and petrologist or kneading is the various therapies useful in these home massage dubai. Concept of anatomy of pathology and physiology are used to ensure full relaxing service. مساج في دبي
You will forever be draped with the top quality massage and during your massage session the etiquette Jan will follow is to just uncover the part of your body as they are working on, ensuring that your mind is respected at every times.

----------


## cd931560

I will stay informed of any updates.

Emondage Charlesbourg

----------


## josephmasterson7746

I'm planning to try this treatment and I hope that it works on my hair.

massage therapist

----------


## futurebeauty

Gute Frage, es ist immer am besten, möglichst viele Informationen zu diesem Thema zu sammeln, bevor Sie eine Entscheidung treffen. Eine Haartransplantation kann ein lebensveränderndes kosmetisches Verfahren sein, wenn sie an den richtigen Haar- und Kopfhauteigenschaften durchgeführt wird. Allerdings erzielt nicht jeder Betroffene von Haarausfall die erwarteten Ergebnisse. Der Schlüssel zur Bestimmung geeigneter Kandidaten für die Haarglättung liegt in der Einschätzung des Haarausfallmusters des Patienten. Im Allgemeinen gelten Frauen mit stabilen Spenderhaaren, die eher ein männliches Muster aufweisen, als einen diffusen unstrukturierten Haarausfall bei Frauen als bessere Kandidatinnen für eine Haartransplantation. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Gelegenheit bekommen, die positiven und negativen (insbesondere die negativen) Dinge zu verstehen, die für Sie oder gegen Sie sprechen, wenn es um Transplantationen geht.

----------

